# Is this really not real?



## SAM82 (May 23, 2020)

Hi all!

Was not sure were to discuss this, so posted here.

I've been discussing the work of an artist called Pastel White with my wife and I am somewhat confused, normally I can tell what has been created digitally and what is fake, but these images really disintegrate this... (I've posted on a few other photography forums, but they seem quite un interested, possibly because it is too close to home for them).

Any thoughts would be great! We're still in lockdown, so having some other opinions on this work to talk about would be interesting.

Shot video on here on instagram as well


----------

